# Serious Internet/Netwok Issue



## Windows8User (Jun 4, 2012)

Layout
Desktop Windows 7 / Windows 8 Dual Boot, Wireless Network Access To internet via router. Internet Connection is dialup. Internet connection established via desktop

Laptops x2 have Windows 8 Release Preview


Issue
When running windows 7 I am able to access all file via network, access internet from any laptop I have. However when I switch over to Windows 8 I am unable to access internet, all laptops have limited connection.

This issue was present in the consumer preview as well.

Any advice please:banghead:


----------



## simoof (Apr 29, 2012)

Do the laptops connect via ethernet cable ok?

Limited connection I see all teh time where I work and its due to DHCP ip errors as I have lots of users. try connecting via the ethernet cable, if it works, take a note of all the settings (IP address, Subnet mask, gateway & DNS's) Then open up your wireless adapters properties and under ipv4 manually put in these settings.


----------

